# Empregada doméstica



## Keaz

Qual é a melhor tradução em inglês para empregada doméstica, aquela que dorme no emprego e trabalha anos com uma mesma família? Eu pensei em cleaning woman, mas acho que isso seria mais faxineira. 
Alguém tem alguma outra sugestão?


----------



## Vanda

Sempre ouvi maid.


----------



## Tomby

Segundo o meu dicionário é "maid".
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Maria Leopoldina

Sem dúvida, a opção correta é "maid".


----------



## azul84

Hi folks!
I agree that "maid" is the best meaning. We also can use housekeeper to "_faxineira_".
Regards,


----------



## MarcB

A live-in maid.  http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/dictionary?book=Dictionary&va=live%2Din


----------



## spielenschach

O termo mais usado em Português para faxineira ée mulher a dias.


----------



## olivinha

_Live-in housekeeper_ também acho que funcionaria. (Uma housekeeper não é _necessariamente_ uma faxineira, mas uma pessoa que cuida da casa (_that keeps the house_).
O


----------



## Outsider

Housemaid?


----------



## edupa

MarcB said:


> A live-in maid. http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/dictionary?book=Dictionary&va=live-in


----------



## Que trem doido

Concordo com MarcB, "Live-in maid" é melhor.


----------



## olivinha

_Live-in maid_ é uma boa tradução, mas faço uma observação, segundo minha experiência nos US, as pessoas que se dedicam a estes tipos de atividades domésticas preferem que se refiram aos seus trabalhos com um termo mais profissional (ou mais específico): live-in housekeeper, live-in babysitter, etc.
O


----------



## Que trem doido

Pode ser!!  Mesmo que não tenho a grana para útilizar uma empregada doméstica, tenho nenhuma idea como lhes gostariam de ser chamadas.



LOL, sou o empregado doméstico de mim mesmo!!!!


----------



## edupa

olivinha said:


> _Live-in maid_ é uma boa tradução, mas faço uma observação, segundo minha experiência nos US, as pessoas que se dedicam a estes tipos de atividades domésticas preferem que se refiram aos seus trabalhos com um termo mais profissional (ou mais específico): live-in housekeeper, live-in babysitter, etc.
> O


 

How about 'domestic worker' then? I've always heard the term used in legalese...


----------



## Chriszinho85

I agree that "live-in housekeeper" is a more formal and more specific term.  In my opinion, "domestic worker" is more formal than that.  I've also heard the term "domestic helper" used.


----------



## Pedrovski

"House Maid" is the term I'd use in any situation.


----------



## tom_in_bahia

"Domestic servant" is another option.

Lembra que entre os EU e o Brasil, tem uma diferenca grande no uso e na frequencia de empregadas domésticas. Nos EU, dificilmente uma familia vai contratar alguém para cuidar dos filhos e limpar a casa diariamente. Só se fosse uma família muito rica. Quando tinha 8 anos, nós tínhamos uma francesa que veio para cuidar de mim e ensinar um pouco da língua (só que ela aprendeu muito inglês e eu só aprendi palavras soltas - especificamente palavrões francesas). Esa mulher era "au pair" porque nunca tinha que limpar a casa. Maid para mim funciona tanto no sentido de faxineira quanto no sentido de empregada, porém, depende do lugar:

Casa (live-in / todo dia) --> maid, domestic help/domestic servant
Casa (regularmente, mas não todo dia) --> housecleaner
Hotel --> housekeeper, maid
Empresa --> janitor, housekeeper, maid
Escola, Universidade --> janitor, custodian

*Sendo que maid e uma palavra só para mulheres, butler é o equivalente masculino.
**housekeeper é neutro enquanto sexo e hoje em dia é preferido para ser mais correito politicamente (pensa em diarista x faxineira).
***Nanny é outra palavra para se referir a uma mulher que cuida dos filhos de outra família que possa ou não morar em casa. Au pair é normalmente só para estrangeiras


----------



## reka39

Hello! If I use the word "empregata" I'm implying that the worker usually sleeps in the house she works? Or could it be just a person that has a contract and works for a couple of hours per week? Thanks!


----------



## Vanda

reka39 said:


> Hello! If I use the word "empregada" I'm implying that the worker usually sleeps in the house she works? Or could it be just a person that has a contract and works for a couple of hours per week? Thanks!



Empregada can sleep in the house or not - nowadays it is difficult to be that one - or if they work for some hours, they are faxineiras (working some hours on a day and/or some days of the week). We tend to call empregadas the ones working 8 hours a day from Monday to Friday, and leaving at 1:00 on Saturdays.


----------



## Keaz

Empregada in Portugueses has a very broad meaning. You might be talking about a live-in maid (see the other answers in this thread) or a housekeeper. It is also used to refer to someone who works for a store or a company etc. If you're talking about someone, usually a woman, who will clean a house once or twice a week, then you'd better use faixineira or diarista.


----------



## englishmania

Keaz said:


> Empregada in Portugueses has a very broad meaning. You might be talking about a live-in maid (see the other answers in this thread) or a housekeeper. It is also used to refer to someone who works for a store or a company etc.* If you're talking about someone, usually a woman, who will clean a house once or twice a week, then you'd better use faixineira or diarista.*


Not in Portugal.


----------



## Portvcale

spielenschach said:


> O termo mais usado em Português para faxineira ée mulher a dias.



"Mulher-a-dias" é de facto o nome para as funcionárias que não dormem na casa onde prestam serviços.


----------



## reka39

And if somebody is a "dómestica"  does it imply that she sleeps in the house where she works? Thanks!


----------



## englishmania

^ "Doméstica" is a woman who works at home (in Portugal). She doesn't have a job.


----------



## anaczz

Portvcale said:


> "Mulher-a-dias" é de facto o nome para as funcionárias que não dormem na casa onde prestam serviços.


Essa expressão não se usa no Brasil. Diz-se faxineira ou diarista, como já foi dito.




reka39 said:


> And if somebody is a "dómestica"  does it imply that she sleeps in the house where she works? Thanks!


No Brasil, ser "doméstica" não implica em dormir na casa onde trabalha. Apenas signiifica que trabalha fazendo os serviços domésticos.


----------



## reka39

englishmania said:


> ^ "Doméstica" is a woman who works at home (in Portugal). She doesn't have a job.



Is that an housewife? Como é que se diz a pessoa que trabalha pelo computador da casa (telework?)? thanks!


----------



## englishmania

reka39 said:


> Is that an housewife? Como é que se diz a pessoa que trabalha pelo computador da casa (telework?)? thanks!


Yes, it's a _housewife_.


----------



## reka39

thanks! Ouvi também "dona de casa", claro?


----------



## marta12

O que nós costumamos dizer é 'dona de casa', mas se alguém  perguntar a essa dona de casa qual é a sua profissão ela responderá, 'doméstica'.


----------

